# Oktoberfest 2008 statistics - 6.6 Million Liters of Beer, 104 Oxen and No False Teeth



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

This is what SPIEGEL Online reports:

_It's that sad time of year again -- the Munich Oktoberfest is over. But the annual post-Oktoberfest statistics on beer and oxen consumption make for entertaining reading, as does the list of lost items which for the first time since records began does not include a set of false teeth._​









*Read the whole article (in English) here.*


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

thats a lot of boobs. i mean beer!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

I vote for Nº. 3 :dunno:

:thumbup:

Oh... there's an article too?


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't think the pictures need any translation, I understand them perfectly:thumbup:


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> I vote for Nº. 3 :dunno:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Oh... there's an article too?


I would go with 1 or 7 myself. :bigpimp:


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you Alfred for keeping us focused on what is important to the cultural exchange program that is ED


----------

